# Belly Bands Instructions



## Julie

Belly bands are essentially "pee-pee" covers (or that's what I call them) :laugh: and they are very helpful with the rescue havanese that are brought into foster homes. They aid in housebreaking.

I wanted to post how I make them.

They are a rectangle....in these sizes below

20" x 4" -= large
18" x 4" = med/large
15" x 4" - Medium
13" x 4" = Small 

What I do is cut 1 rectangle from a cotton print and cut 1 rectangle from a polar fleece. I then use a waterproof mattress pad (I buy a big one at Walmart and cut it up) and I put a piece of that waterproof pad in a rectangle shape in the middle area (not extended to the far edges) and they are layered like a sandwich. The first step I do is to stitch across the short ends of the mattress pad and sew it to the piece of fleece. This holds that mattress pad piece in place. Then I layer them/ right sides together and sew around 3 sides. Clip corners and turn right side out. Next I turn under the edges where the hole was for turning and stitch all the way around. Then I just willy-nilly something going across back and forth till you reach the end. Usually this is like a large ziggy-zaggy that runs the length of the belly band to help hold the 3 layers together. Then add velcro. I buy the generic velcro at Walmart or Hobby Lobby. You can get a nice size hunk for 99 cents. The velcro is attached in a 4" piece to allow some adjustment for size. I have used narrow velcro and sewn on 4 pieces (2 each side) or bought the wider stuff and each end has 1 -4" piece to allow adjustment. The wider velcro is more expensive,but a short cut! MAKE SURE YOU BUY THE SEW-ABLE VELCRO! The sticky kind does not hold and if you get it by mistake and try to sew it on---ACK! It gets glue on your sewing machines needles and creates a disaster! It will break your needles! (Can you tell I have did this? ) ound:

:drum: TA-DA! BELLY BAND! Then--you can ship it off to Laurie! 

These are fun to make and are pretty great for using up extra fabric. A twin size waterproof pad can make enough liners for about 35 belly bands (it varies) . Just make sure you don't buy the puffy kind. :nono: You want the one that looks very thin but has just a slight "fuzzy" look to it.

Below is a picture of Laurie's Logan wearing a belly band I made.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Love it, thank you Julie!!


----------



## Julie

If anyone has any questions--feel free to ask. Kara made belly bands as well and I believe she did hers a little different with flannel.

Maybe she can post her directions too and we can have a belly band party! :whoo:

The belly bands actually use a thin panty liner/maxi in them. I forgot to say that in the first post. :sorry:


----------



## Thumper

Does Laurie need some? (sorry if this has been addressed already, haven't gotten around here yet)

Mine are like yours except for I use the diaper cloth and the diaper PUL instead of the mattress cover, but they both do the job. I think I serged with decorative thread and velcro'd 


love that picture! He looks so, ehh, not feeling it! LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper

OK, I am sure I am going to look pretty stupid and be sorry I asked - but, what is diaper PUL? And are those measurements finished measurements? Do you add for seam allowance? I have some other irons in the fire, but thought I might give these a shot if I can find time a bit later.


----------



## Thumper

It stands for polyurethane laminate, basically a specific kind of waterproof/resisitant coating that typically goes on cotton /poly blends, You've seen it if you have seen a cloth diaper, or even diaper covers are normally made from it (the vinyl-ish type fabric but thinner and more 'comfortable', it is basically the same thing as is in a mattress cover, the only difference is that mattress cover might be a little thicker than PUL and may have anti flammatory laminate/ it doesn't resist fire, but makes the fire burn slower, not all of them have it, and it makes a good alternative, in fact..I'll probably try it out.

I just have lots of pul around here from the puppy pee pads I make for my store.. you get more for your $ worth with the mattress cover though.


----------



## pjewel

I was just thinking, we should really have a 'how to" forum. This is great right now, but in the future if anyone wants to know how to do anything, it would make it easy to search that way. Or am I crazy?

Also, can anyone tell me how to make those hand tied blankets? I'd love to make some of those.


----------



## irnfit

Geri, those are asap to make. I go to Joann's because they have a great selection of fleece. The prices vary depending on the quality of the fleece. I don't remember how much I bought for each blanket, because I just eyeballed it. I cut two pieces the same size. You can use the same fabric for top and bottom, or two different patterned fabric. Layer the fabric one on top of the other and then cut the fabric going from the edge towards the middle, about 2" long and an inch apart. Then you just tie the top and bottom strip together into a knot (I double knot them). I have also done the same thing but stuffed them with quilt batting to make them into more of a bed than a blanket.

You can always come over and we can have a blanket and belly band sewing party. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

These are a few I did for the last playdate.


----------



## pjewel

Michele,

I love it and you're on, whenever you're ready. I couldn't eyeball it though since to my knowledge I've never seen one in person. I need some sort of idea. I would want different fabrics top and bottom. How many yards would you suggest I buy of each pattern?


----------



## irnfit

It might have been 3/4 yd of each fabric, but I don't think I used it all. I guess it's just the fabriholic in me, always stashing away some extra fabric.


----------



## pjewel

I'll go look in Joann's. I know they had some great fleece when I was buying fabric for the quilts. I'm really looking forward to making some.


----------



## Julie

Hey ladies--your scrap fleece can be made into belly bands (left over from blankets!)


----------



## Julie

motherslittlehelper said:


> And are those measurements finished measurements? Do you add for seam allowance? I have some other irons in the fire, but thought I might give these a shot if I can find time a bit later.


Those are finished measurements....seam allowance is extra. In fact-If I remember right....I cut mine 4 1/2" or 5" wide (I used a bigger seam allowance then the common 1/4th) because of the extra "bulk" of the fleece.

They don't have to be "exact" either because the best part about Laurie and the doggies? They never complain! :hug:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thanks, Kara and Julie, for the info. I am going to totally date myself here, but Kara, no cloth diapers I ever saw had any polyurethane anything in or on them. They were these several-layered gauze fabric-type affairs that came in a long rectangular shape and we folded them into a diaper shape. That was for my oldest son. Then I started out with cloth diapers for my second son and gave it up shortly and bought disposable. I know, not good for the environment, but I was tired! My DS and DIL use these disposable ones that have so much moisture retention filler stuff in them, they must weigh 5 lbs., even though they don't feel wet to the touch. YUCK. No wonder they had trouble potty training my granddaughter; if she had had to wear a yucky-feeling cloth diaper, she may have been more inclined to get rid of diapers!! OK, now :focus:


----------



## Laurief

YOU GUYS ARE THE GREATEST!!!

Thank you so so much for posting all of this, I was thinking I was going to have to explain it all...and here you did it for me!! Love you guys!!

Just one thing to remember with the Belly bands is that the velcro needs to be strong! There is nothing worse than having one fall off a pup, just as they are ready to mark:frusty: And since we have a need for these for puppies all the way up to the big boys - 20 plus pounders - a variety of sizes is great. Although I will say that Medium and the med/large are the average size I use

The blanket sizes range, that is the nice part about 
"homemade" but the average/best size are the ones that are about 4-5 inches larger than a crate pad. Not too big, but big enough to cover the dog or for him to cuddle in.

Thanks to all of you - our rescues love you all!!!


----------



## Julie

Oh and another thing to think of----I had left over fleece from Girl Scout projects and thought--"oh yeah--I can use this up" and brought it all out all cocky and ready to sew......and then I had this light bulb moment.....uhm....these are all BOYS! BOY DOGS! I can't use this girl scout stuff! I had pink,magenta,purple,girlie flower prints etc. DUH! :der: I thought to myself--the dogs wouldn't care and probably no one would EXCEPT--all these dogs have went through...they don't need a sexual identity problem too! :laugh: I went and bought "boy" colors! Bring on the reds,oranges,greens,browns,blues etc.! 

Just wanted to save anyone the embarrassment of sending hot pink belly bands. ound:


----------



## irishnproud2b

irnfit said:


> Geri, those are asap to make. I go to Joann's because they have a great selection of fleece. The prices vary depending on the quality of the fleece. I don't remember how much I bought for each blanket, because I just eyeballed it. I cut two pieces the same size. You can use the same fabric for top and bottom, or two different patterned fabric. Layer the fabric one on top of the other and then cut the fabric going from the edge towards the middle, about 2" long and an inch apart. Then you just tie the top and bottom strip together into a knot (I double knot them). I have also done the same thing but stuffed them with quilt batting to make them into more of a bed than a blanket.
> 
> You can always come over and we can have a blanket and belly band sewing party. :biggrin1:


When I make them, I first cut a 2-4" square out of each corner before cutting the strips. I believe I use 1/2 yard of each pattern for each blanket.


----------



## Julie

Here are some pictures of belly bands I have here for Laurie--this will help with my descriptions in the first post of this thread.

The last picture shows a post it note where I would sew the velcro. Notice I put note as to "loopy side" and "prickly" side of the velcro. This is important because the prickly side should be NOT be on the side where the dog's hair/skin could come in contact with the velcro. That prickly side would catch hair like nobody's business and hurt the fur muffin. :suspicious:<-ouch!

See how I just "willy nilly" something down the middle? This helps hold the 3 layers together.
Finish size on all of mine are 4" wide. Any wider would be uncomfortable and restrict movement and less then 3" wide would not be wide enough to actually cover the pee-pee and hold a maxi pad. IMO.


----------



## pjewel

That was perfect Julie. Now I really get it. I'm visual, so seeing it helps. BTW, when I had ordered them from the internet, the ends were tapered down so it was narrower on the back, which I thought was a great idea. Less likelihood of matting.


----------



## Julie

That's a good idea Geri--I hadn't seen those....and there is no reason to not adapt my pattern as you may seem fit. There is always room for improvement...this is just a simple belly band pattern I came up with that is quick and easy.


----------



## Thumper

Those are cute, Julie!!

I like picking fabric out for these, I did the dollar bill one which was one of my favorites and last time it was the ed-hardy-ish tattoo fabric and flames, and neck ties, and just fun  And I do try to use up scraps. I have some really cute dog fabric right now 

Kara


----------



## Julie

Geri--can you post a picture of your belly bands you bought? I like the idea of them because maybe they would be more adjustable?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

:thumb: Awesome, Julie! I love visuals as well!


----------



## pjewel

I will Julie. BTW, I would warn people who plan to make them to prewash the fabric. A couple of the ones I bought, the design ran when I washed them. Only a few of the many but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Julie

Has anyone tried any belly bands yet?:ear:

I keep looking at my pile for Laurie and thinking------why don't I feel better so I get that velcro on and get these sent out? :brick::brick:

 There are pee-pees needing covered !


----------



## pjewel

Julie, this just reminded me, I have to post a photo of the belly bands I had bought. My camera is in the trunk of my car so I'll try to remember to do it tomorrow.

I hope you're feel a lot better.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Julie said:


> Belly bands are essentially "pee-pee" covers (or that's what I call them) :laugh: and they are very helpful with the rescue havanese that are brought into foster homes. They aid in housebreaking.
> 
> I wanted to post how I make them.
> 
> They are a rectangle....in these sizes below
> 
> 20" x 4" -= large
> 18" x 4" = med/large
> 15" x 4" - Medium
> 13" x 4" = Small
> 
> What I do is cut 1 rectangle from a cotton print and cut 1 rectangle from a polar fleece. I then use a waterproof mattress pad (I buy a big one at Walmart and cut it up) and I put a piece of that waterproof pad in a rectangle shape in the middle area (not extended to the far edges) and they are layered like a sandwich. The first step I do is to stitch across the short ends of the mattress pad and sew it to the piece of fleece. This holds that mattress pad piece in place. Then I layer them/ right sides together and sew around 3 sides. Clip corners and turn right side out. Next I turn under the edges where the hole was for turning and stitch all the way around. Then I just willy-nilly something going across back and forth till you reach the end. Usually this is like a large ziggy-zaggy that runs the length of the belly band to help hold the 3 layers together. Then add velcro. I buy the generic velcro at Walmart or Hobby Lobby. You can get a nice size hunk for 99 cents. The velcro is attached in a 4" piece to allow some adjustment for size. I have used narrow velcro and sewn on 4 pieces (2 each side) or bought the wider stuff and each end has 1 -4" piece to allow adjustment. The wider velcro is more expensive,but a short cut! MAKE SURE YOU BUY THE SEW-ABLE VELCRO! The sticky kind does not hold and if you get it by mistake and try to sew it on---ACK! It gets glue on your sewing machines needles and creates a disaster! It will break your needles! (Can you tell I have did this? ) ound:
> 
> :drum: TA-DA! BELLY BAND! Then--you can ship it off to Laurie!
> 
> These are fun to make and are pretty great for using up extra fabric. A twin size waterproof pad can make enough liners for about 35 belly bands (it varies) . Just make sure you don't buy the puffy kind. :nono: You want the one that looks very thin but has just a slight "fuzzy" look to it.
> 
> Below is a picture of Laurie's Logan wearing a belly band I made.


Hey about two years ago you sent this to me...now I might use it..Julie you are wonderful, don't know what we would do without you!!!! ((())))


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thanks for pulling this up, Flynn.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> Thanks for pulling this up, Flynn.


Very welcome..hope lots of people will see this and do some belly bands..I am almost positive HRI never gets enough belly bands for all the little boy resuces they have..anyone have any instructions for the little girls???


----------



## RickR

Can you make the backs of the belly bands out of flannel in stead of fleece?
Paula


----------



## Julie

Yes you can Paula. I believe that is what Kara did...


----------

